# Me-108



## kasper (Sep 5, 2006)

Taken at a recent show in Ireland. Not as sharp as it should have been - came out of nowhere and I just pointed and clicked


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 5, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 5, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2006)

Cool nice pics.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice shots!


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice for a photo that you had to point and click rapidly. Also nice photo galleries mate.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

are you standing on some sort of cliff looking out over the ocean for that first pic? looks very low over the sea!


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes, good question that one. Is it some sort of hill or something that you are standing on to take it? I once confused one of those that was static for a Bf-109 display in a photo. It didn't name it and so I thought that the size discreptancy was just the angle of the photo...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's one of my Uncle Max with a captured Me108 in, probably Spring of '45. 

A little off topic, but my Uncle Max was a Major with the 8th Armored Division, as a liason / recon pilot. He was killed in December '45 when his plane crashed in the Austrian mountains during a snow storm. His body wasn't located until a few years later, having been frozen intact in the cockpit just as he was when he crashed. Buried in Tidioute, PA.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice story and pic Rylie.

and nice pics kasper. Do you know anything more about it, where from, etc?


----------



## Graeme (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice photos..of an original Messerschmidt Bf 108 or some form of French Nord Pingouin?


----------



## outremerknight (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice pictures. Sometimes, any picture is better than none. But you did a good job Kasper


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2007)

Definately a Taifun.


----------



## HoHun (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Njaco,

>Definately a Taifun.

Hm, how do you tell? At least the engine is not the original air-cooled inverted V, but a horizontally opposed engine. The Nords mostly had inverted single-row inline engines, I believe.

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2007)

HoHun, you are correct! I became confused with the codes.

thought this...

Airliners.net Photos: Germany - Air Force Messerschmitt Bf 108 Taifun

was this....

Airliners.net Photos: Untitled Nord 1002 Penguin

I thought the engine looked to be the Argus inverted V instead of the French 6 cyl. as quoted from Messerschmitt Bf-108 Taifun ... but I missed a few things..
"_Production of the Bf 108 continued in France after the war as the Nord 1001 Pingouin I (Penguin). These were made using left over German airframes and parts and, as the Argus engines were unavailable due to the factories being destroyed, had a French built, six cylinder, 233 hp Renault 6Q-11 engine installed. Once the supply of surplus parts was exhausted, SNCAN began work on building aircraft from new as the 230 hp Renault 6Q-10 powered Nord 1002 Pingouin II. Most of these ended up being used by the French military. The surviving Me 208 (which had been redesignated the Nord 1100 Noralpha by this stage) was developed into the Renault 6Q-10 powered Nord 1101 Ramier I (Woodpigeon) and then the Renault 6Q-11 powered Nord 1102 Ramier II. Again, many of this type ended up with the French military. Two further types were to come out of SNCAN but were only used for powerplant testing; these were the N1104 Noralpha with a 240 hp Potez 6Dba engine and the N1110 Nord-Astazou with a Turboméca Astazou turboshaft engine. By the time production finally ended, SNCAN had produced a further 285 aircraft in addition to those built during the war_."

Oh well!


----------



## Graeme (Jul 20, 2007)

The French 'reproduced' a number of German designs. The Nords, as above and the SIPAs, for another example, were based on the Arado 296/396. You'll see one of these at the start of the movie, 'The Eagle Has Landed.'
(They also produced the Focke Wulf Fw 190A-5 as the SNCAC NC 900)


----------



## Graeme (Jul 30, 2007)

Then there are aircraft that try to imitate German lineage.

What is this aircraft, 'unmasked'?





It's this;


----------



## HealzDevo (Jul 30, 2007)

When I first saw the Me-108, I mistook it for the Me-109 due to the similarities between the two. Plus the angle of the photo made the Me-109 look longer. The Me-108 was never actually used as a fighter-bomber was it?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2007)

outside of the Argus engines....? The first looks modified to ...ahem..resmble a Luftwaffe plane. The second is Swiss?


----------



## Graeme (Jul 31, 2007)

Njaco said:


> outside of the Argus engines....? The first looks modified to ...ahem..resmble a Luftwaffe plane. The second is Swiss?



Both photos are of the Swiss Pilatus P2 advanced trainer. The first has been modified to appear 'German', which I think appeared in one of Spielberg's Indiana Jones films.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Graeme, aircraft ID is one of my poorer attributes.

I've noticed that alot. The Bf 108 being modified and used for movies and such. 
Heres a question:
"The Great Escape" with Steve McQueen and on and on. Ending with Donald Pleasance and James Garner escaping in a ....Bf 108? Not quite sure thatsa what that is. And the others made to look like Fw 190s are T-6s I believe.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 31, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Heres a question:
> "The Great Escape" with Steve McQueen and on and on. Ending with Donald Pleasance and James Garner escaping in a ....Bf 108? Not quite sure thatsa what that is. And the others made to look like Fw 190s are T-6s I believe.



Only because I watched it last week!..I feel confident in stating that the 'escape' aircraft was actually a German aircraft for once..a Bucker Bu 181 Bestmann. A German 2-seat primary trainer from 1939. And your absolutely right about the T-6's.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2007)

A Bucher! Damn that tandem seating thew me off!

Speaking of imitations..how many times has a P-51 been made to look like a Bf 109? One I can think of was in "Sahara" with Bogie.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2007)

Was that the bf-108 they used in the Sinatra movie, "Von Ryan's Express" ?

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2007)

Come to think of it, Cheese I think it was. Rockets and all!


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 3, 2007)

HealzDevo said:


> When I first saw the Me-108, I mistook it for the Me-109 due to the similarities between the two. Plus the angle of the photo made the Me-109 look longer. The Me-108 was never actually used as a fighter-bomber was it?



Negative; the Taifun was Willy Messerschmitt's last "civilian" design. It was quite popular in Europe in the '30's, as it was one of the first all-metal, high-performance civil airplanes. Obviously, he based the design of the Bf-109 on the Taifun, including an almost exact copy of the airfoil and aspect ratio of the wings.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2007)

I believe that 108s were built after the war as well for a little bit. Not sure though, Im going to have to research this one up somemore.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeap just found it. The production of the Bf 108 continued after the war under the name of Nord 1000 Pingouin.


----------



## Graeme (Aug 5, 2007)

From a magazine dated June 1980;


----------

